
Ask HN: How do you read and understand, reason about multi services source code? - tomerbd
If you get into a micro services env without too many resources except for many projects sources codes, large code bases, spread as different services, how do you go about reading and understanding the source code?
======
thedevindevops
Get a big piece of paper and start mapping the service boundaries, inputs,
outputs, what calls what, keep the services themselves pretty much black-box
until you're ready to dive deeper.

